# Installation Scanner EPSON V750 PRO



## toxy92 (31 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je me tourne vers vous car après des jours et des jours de manipulations, je ne m'en sors toujours pas... :-(

J'ai un scanner Epson Perfection V750 PRO depuis plus d'un an ! Initialement, il marchait très bien et d'un coup (je ne sais pas ce qui a pu déclencher ca), il n'a plus été reconnu par EPSON SCAN...

J'ai tout désinstallé, tout réinstallé... toujours rien...
C'est comme si, il n'était pas détecté.
Epson Scan me dit : "Communication avec le scanner impossible. Vérifiez que le scanner est sous tension, configuré correctement et qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur de connexion"

Là ou j'ai (un peu) avancé, c'est que j'ai découvert que quand je lance le scanner et que je vais dans Préférences Système, Imprimantes et Scanners : je vois bien mon scanner et je peux même faire un test (ouvrir le scanner --> numériser).
Par contre, dès que je lance EPSON Scan, mon scanner disparait de la liste...

Est-ce que vous auriez une idée car j'avoue être un peu démoralisé et que pour ma part, je ne vois pas d'autres tests possibles pour le moment...

Niveau config, j'ai un MAC OS X en V10.7.5

Merci par avance pour votre aide.

Sébastien


----------



## fau6il (31 Mars 2013)

toxy92 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me tourne vers vous car après des jours et des jours de manipulations, je ne m'en sors toujours pas... :-(
> 
> ...



_Connection: USB ou Firewire?_


----------



## toxy92 (31 Mars 2013)

Bonjour
Il s agit d une connexion usb...


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2013)

Tu as fait une MAJ du système (10.6 vers 10.7) depuis que tu l'as installé la première fois ?


----------



## toxy92 (1 Avril 2013)

Oui lais je me demande si ca n'a pas commencé avant.
Mais je ne sais plus, ca peut correspondre a ca....


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2013)

Ça fonctionne avec Transfert d'images ?


----------



## fau6il (1 Avril 2013)

toxy92 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Il s agit d une connexion usb...



_1. Essaie avec la connection FireWire.
2. Supprime TON logiciel.
3. Télécharge le pilote "EPSON Scan" pour EPSON Perfection V750 du 24/11/2009 (16,84 Mo) ou celui du 31/01/2013 (24,77 Mo) et réinstalle 

Cela ne peut pas ne pas fonctionner. 
Sinon, il faut chercher ailleurs:mouais:_

_*NB: J'en ai profité pour installer la dernière version "3.9.2f0". *_


----------



## toxy92 (4 Avril 2013)

oui ca marche avec transfert d'image mais dès que je lance Epson Scan, le scanner disparait de transfert d'image...

J'ai essayé de désinstaller le pilote et de le réinstaller avec la version 2013 mais toujours le même problème... c'est vraiment bizarre...

Je vais essayer en firewire : ce serait firewire sur le scanner et usb sur l'ordinateur ?

merci pour votre aide.


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2013)

C'est USB/USB ou FireWire/FireWire&#8230; de toute façon tu ne pourras pas brancher autrement


----------



## toxy92 (5 Avril 2013)

Ah... Je ne suis pas sur d avoir une prise firewire derriere mon imac 27"...
Je verifie ce soir.

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2013)

toxy92 a dit:


> Ah... Je ne suis pas sur d avoir une prise firewire derriere mon imac 27"...
> Je verifie ce soir.
> 
> Merci !



Tu nous annonces un iMac PPC dans ton profil ... ? alors que tu dis avoir un 27' qui lui a au moins un FW


----------



## fau6il (5 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tu nous annonces un iMac PPC dans ton profil ... ? alors que tu dis avoir un 27' qui lui a au moins un FW



_Bien vu   et remarque pertinente, l'ami! _


----------



## toxy92 (6 Avril 2013)

Toutes mes excuses : c'était une erreur ! je viens de mettre a jour mon profil

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h51 ----------

Avec toutes les prises, je finis par me mélanger. La prise firewire sur mon mac correspond donc à la prise "carré" d'après ce que j'ai pu trouver sur le net... Je ne savais pas que c'était du firewire...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h53 ----------

J'ai testé en firewire : résultat identique (en ayant aussi supprimé et réinstallé le pilote) !
scanner détecté par le système, vu dans transfert d'image mais dès que je lance epson scan, message d'erreur me disant que le scanner n'est pas détecté.
Et il disparait des périphériques système et de l'appli transfert d'image... :-(


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2013)

toxy92 a dit:


> J'ai testé en firewire : résultat identique (en ayant aussi supprimé et réinstallé le pilote) !
> scanner détecté par le système, vu dans transfert d'image mais dès que je lance epson scan, message d'erreur me disant que le scanner n'est pas détecté.
> Et il disparait des périphériques système et de l'appli transfert d'image... :-(



Après toutes ces dé(et)ré-installations, il faudrait prévoir une réparation des permissions 
Ensuite faire les mises à jour, il se pourrait que Epson en ait une qui passerait en même temps
Ou passer par ce lien pour trouver le bon driver  et le bon logiciel :
http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Pr...w7cQOUEOLS6HLIedtIPXhcx6NUnRTYp8Nx8U003D&tc=6


----------



## fau6il (7 Avril 2013)

toxy92 a dit:


> Toutes mes excuses : c'était une erreur ! je viens de mettre a jour mon profil
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h51 ----------
> 
> ...



_Si la Màj pour LION, ne fonctionne pas il faut chercher ailleurs la cause de cette "erreur" 
En effet, vérifier les autorisations (selon Anonyme) et/ou => utilitaire de disque  et/ou (pourquoi pas) => DiskWarrior  
À la limite, passe à Moutain Lion.  

_


----------

